# Will Galvanized metal sheets be bad for smoker



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2009)

I have some metal sheets that I am putting in my smoker to line the inside. I don't know if they are galvanized or not I'm not sure how to tell. If they are I have been told not to use it. What does galvanized material do that makes it bad to use in your smoker?


----------



## morkdach (Dec 5, 2009)

if there is any doubt do not use it
galv is a rust preventer and does have a chemical that will release in heat so dont take any chances be safe not sorry


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 5, 2009)

galvanized metal is BAD for cooking,smoking,grilling,etc. its a coating they use to prevent rust & when burned or heated puts off poison oders.


----------



## mgnorcal (Dec 5, 2009)

If you get galvanized metal hot enough, it will give off some toxic stuff.

The temp required to do that is well over 400 degrees I think though, so I'd say galv. metal could be ok depending on where you're gonna put it in your smoker.
For example Wood smokehouses are popular, so that tells you the walls of a smoker don't always get real hot (and galv. metal shouldn't give you any trouble as a lining there)
If you line the heat source area with something like stove brick or just keep the galv stuff a foot or so from the heat source, that might do the trick.
Infra-red heat guns/sensors are pretty cheap these days, you could check out the temps inside your cabinet to see where the hot points are so you can avoid them in your design.

If you wanna test your metal and see what the deal is with galvanized, take a couple inches square of it and heat it with a torch.  If I remember right, it will start turning color and give off something that looks like smoke and smells real bad.  do this outside and don't breathe the smoke


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 5, 2009)

There has been much debate here on whether to used galvanized steel for smokers. The main reasons is that when galvanized steel is melted, from either welding or a torch, the zinc coating releases zinc oxide ( a milky white/yellow smoke) and those fumes are what makes one sick with flu like symptoms. Zinc oxide itself is not poisonous, but the fumes can knock you for a loop. Also known as "fume fever" in the metal fabrication field. In a smoker, temps would not get that high, but there are better materials to use.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Your buddy should be able to tell you by looking at it if it's galvanized or not. It's really hard to tell you in type what to look for but I would find out what kind of metal it is before you use it thou.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll keep this simple...Yes.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you post a couple pictures?   A close up shot may help.  As its said its hard to describe the coating.

It may be OK with some and you will never get over the temp it takes to get it to produce toxins but its not for me.

scrap aluminunum, stainless or just plain old wood would be my choices before using gavanized.


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

This debate has been around awhile.As mentioned it takes high temps to release the coating...

 WHY even risk it- use it....My vote is do not use it...


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 5, 2009)

To play it safe I would use the magnet rule. If it ain't attracted by a magnet it is pretty safe to say you have either stainless steel, or aluminum either one is safe to use. But as someone has mentioned earlier it takes a heck of a lot of heat 400+ degrees to cause problems.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

The sheet metal used in home heating duct work is usually galvanized, take a look and see if they look the same...

There are many choices that are available that are safer than using galvanized metal.

Check with Auto Body Repair Shops as to where they get their new sheet metal from...


----------

